# CVT



## daveragoo (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi 
I am new..
Can anyone help....I am the owner of a P12 Primera (Japanese Import) with a QR 25 NEO DI engine with a HYper 6 CVT transmission.We have a problem where the car goes into failsafe mode on idle.The code translates to mixture enriching in bank 1.We have noticed the # 4 plug only is sooty from excess fuel.We cleaned the injectors but to no avail.
Also can my tranny be coupled to QR 20 EFI engine
Thanks for your responses


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've got the QR25DD? Is the car under warranty still? I would take it to the dealer if I were you.


----------



## daveragoo (Dec 9, 2004)

*QR 25DD*

No the vehicle was brought to the island as a used roll-on roll-off vehicle from Japan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

is there no dealer on your island that can service it?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I highly doubt if there is a Nissan dealer in the Trinidad and Tobago area


----------

